# Creme fraiche/Sour cream ideas



## brred (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got about 3 liters of both creme fraiche and sour cream expiring this week (1.6 gallon altogether).

Any ideas of what could i make out of it? Some sort of pastry would be nice, as I've already have a bunch of sauces that Im not sure how to get rid of. 


Thank you!


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2011)

Right off the top of my head, stroganof.  Another is a ranch-style salad dressing.  Sorry, I'm not much of a baker.  But my husband loves blintzes.  You can sub them for milk in a lot of waffle/pancake recipes.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had sour cream scones before. They were really good. No idea how to make them. I've never used creme fraiche and have no idea how to use up large quatities of sour cream. Most of the stuff I've made just uses a small amount.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 15, 2011)

Paula Dean's Cream Biscuit recipe, but substitute sour cream for regular cream.  Also, most Mexican dishes are heavily garnished with sour cream.

Creme Fraiche can be used as the dressing on fresh fruit and mixed berry salads, and a lot of fruits and berries are currently in season.

BTW, just because the product reaches it's sell by date, it doesn't automatically go bad. It could be good for weeks after the sell by date.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2011)

For sour cream and creme fraiche, if it's still white it's OK.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2011)

Perogie dough for the sour cream (I posted my perogie dough recipe back in...January...probably will come up under perogies). Perogie dough freezes well. Strawberries, brown sugar or maple sugar layered with either of them for dessert. Rhubarb sauce and the creme fraiche. A search on either recipes using ... should probably come back with a gazillion hits.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2011)

Swedish meatballs use sour cream. Add sour cream to beef gravy. You can freeze that...


----------



## Zereh (Jun 15, 2011)

You can freeze the creme fraiche, but the texture changes a bit. What you do freeze though is perfect to use to bake!! Subbing the creme for s.cream in coffee cakes, scones and sweet breads is yummmm.

Drizzle it over fruit salads. Use it to make potato gratin dishes. Or cauliflower gratin. Use as a finish to soups before serving. Use it over baked potatoes, I can highly recommend it over baked sweet ones!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2011)

Both can be used to make savory or sweet dipping sauces for fruits and veggies.  Both can be used in smoothies.  Use sour cream to make cheesecake, and then mix more sour cream with powdered sugar to make a wonderful topping for that cheesecake.  Sour creme can be used to make pancakes, cakes, in quickbreads, to make icing, to mix with macerated berries and whipped cream and layered with pudding to make parfait.  Sour cream can be mixed with oregano, basil, salt, and pepper to make ranch dressing.  It can be mixed with nuts, raisins, and grated carrots, pineapple, and sugar to make a salad.  

combine either with cumin, cilantro, and chili powder to make a taco topper, or make into a seven layer dip.  Add to creamy sauces, gravies, and soup to add a bit of extra flavor, but not too much.

A couple of ideas for you.  Hope they help.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

